#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Геше Майкл Роуч Тибетская Книга Йоги и Как работает Йога

## Djampel Tharchin

*Тибетская книга йоги:*
Описание: Буддийский монах и учитель с более чем двадцатипятилетним стажем, геше Майкл Роуч предлагает вашему вниманию буддийский взгляд на йогу в своей новой книге о конкретном комплексе упражнений, делающем практикующих здоровыми, сильными и спокойными. Прочитав её, вы откроете для себя Тибетскую сердечную йогу, которая на протяжении веков развивалась в школе гелуг — линии преемственности далай-лам Тибета. Представленный здесь комплекс сочетает в себе известные упражнения хатха-йоги с особыми тибетскими позами и методами внутренней работы с сознанием и направлен на обретение практикующим здорового и радостного сердца. Геше Майкл Роуч — буддийский монах, получивший полное посвящение, буддийский наставник с двадцатипятилетним стажем. Первый американец, получивший титул геше — доктора буддийской философии. Знаток санскрита, тибетского и русского языков. Сочетая богатый иллюстративный материал с философскими основами буддийского мировоззрения, геше Роуч создаёт уникальную программу для занятий йогой на физическом и духовном уровнях.
Формат: PDF, 88 стр. 
Размер: 1,07 Мb
Скачать: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/1727983/...kniga_jogi.pdf

* Как работает йога Геше Майкл Роуч:*
Описание:Майкл Роуч - первый человек Запада, двадцать лет проживший в суровых условиях тибетских монастырей, заслуживший титул геше -
своеобразную «докторскую степень» буддизма. Геше Майкл Роуч - автор мировых бестселлеров «Огранщик алмазов»
и «Тибетская книга йоги». Его перу принадлежит более тридцати переводов древних буддийских текстов.
В книге «Как работает йога» Геше Майкл Роуч и его соавтор Кристи Макнелли в сказочной форме, просто и занимательно рассказывают о секретах и глубинной сути йоги. Эта книга может быть интересна не только специалистам, но и
любопытствующим новичкам. Из всех книг о йоге, переведённых на русский язык, эта наиболее просто и увлекательно объясняет, 
что йога - не просто «восточный фитнес», а прежде всего философия и образ жизни.
Авторы: Геше Майкл Роуч, Кристи Макнелли
Формат: PDF, 279 стр. 
Размер: 1,83 Мb
Скачать: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/1726265/..._joga.pdf.html

----------


## Alex

Майкл Роуч - нарушитель самай и извратитель Дхармы.

Кому не лениво, может почитать 102-страничную тему на американском БФ...

----------


## Светлана

но, если я правильно поняла, почти все ламы одобрили книгу... :Confused:  
http://diamond-cutter.org/downloads/Lamas-Replies.pdf

----------


## Naldjorpa

В библиотеке Элистинского монастыря она прям на самом видном месте, на столиках лежит.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> *Тибетская книга йоги:*
> Геше Майкл Роуч — буддийский монах, получивший полное посвящение


Его много критиковали за то, что он живет во всех отношениях на как монах.

----------


## Жозефина

> Его много критиковали за то, что он живет во всех отношениях на как монах.


правильно, что критиковали. Пусть свои дела ведет, но почему посредством  монашеской одежды и буддизма. Зачем спекулировать на всем этом?

----------

